# Help please, my does milk has an issue



## starlight_jjw (Mar 9, 2014)

My does milk tastes great, but only for a few hours. I had this same problem with my breast milk when I would pump and store it. Within hours it would develop a strange after taste. There are plenty of articles around the net that relate it to having a high level of lipase that degrades the fat and destroys the flavor. They say to scald the milk to kill the lipase enzyme so that it won't ruin the milk BUT I started this whole goat project for RAW milk, so I am not going to scald it.

Can I change her lipase levels through nutrition? Or do I just have to get another doe?

Note: she does seem underweight and has been having clumpy poops, so I do need to fix her nutrition anyhow. I wonder if this has something to do with it.

Below is an article about lipase

http://breastfeedingbasics.info/lipase-and-bad-tasting-breast-milk

Thank you in advance!!

Thank you for your time! Happy goating!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the faster you get the milk cold the better tasting it will be and last longer...here we clean teats udder and our hands before milking each doe..we milk in a stainless steel pail...we strain right there in the barn into a glass mason jar..quart size...we then place in a ice water bath..don't use larger jars as they take too long to cool enough...
Our milk can last a week or longer before it begins to take "off"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> she does seem underweight and has been having clumpy poops, so I do need to fix her nutrition anyhow. I wonder if this has something to do with it.


ploppy poop can be worms, too much grain or wet graze...give her some probiotics and see if that fixes the poop issue..run a fecal to be sure worms are not the reason...check her inner lower eye lids for color..you want to see deep pink to red...
thin can be worm issue, not enough groceries or she may be putting it al in the bucket...what is her diet like?


----------



## starlight_jjw (Mar 9, 2014)

She got the chunky poo when I started giving her lots of grain to try and put some weight on her. Other than that she just eats hay, except for last week I got a bale of grass and alfalfa mix, hoping it would help with the weight gain. Her two kids are still nursing most if the day, I take the kids away from her for 6 hours then milk her, I always get a quart/liter. I am going to get her the goat minerals tomorrow. I read on another thread that B vitamins might help, so I'm going to do that too.

The milk isn't going bad, it's the lipase enzyme. It gives a very specific after taste, nothing like a sour or rotten taste, nor a "goaty" taste.

http://breastfeedingbasics.info/lipase-and-bad-tasting-breast-milk

Thank you for your time! Happy goating!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You should always do any type of dietary change slowly.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

There are many things that can affect the taste of milk.
An intact Buck, being one of them.

Here are some others...

The Diet.... If the does are lacking in vitamins and minerals, the milk will be bad!

The Living conditions... Good milk comes from goats living in a clean environment! 

Milk Handling.... The milk should be chilled below 40 degrees as soon it comes out of the doe, and kept as cold as possible until used! (My milk-fridge is kept at a nice, cool, 33 degrees, one degree above freezing) If it's left sitting around in a warm environment for too long, it will start to taste 'goaty'.
Smaller jars cool faster. I sometimes save milk from the morning milking in smaller jars (topped off, with no air left in them), and then I mix it 50/50 with the evening milking to bring the temperature down super fast!

Pasteurization.... If the milk is heated (that's what Pasteurized means), the heating process will make the milk taste more 'gamey'.

Oxygen.... It is the enemy of the 'yummy' milk we all want. If milk is put into an air-tight jar right after straining, it will stay fresh longer if the jar is 'topped off'. What I mean is, leave as little air in the jar as possible. I actually overflow my jars before I put a lid on them...


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Since your milk as well as the goats is turning. I would look to your water. It might have high ph or minerals. It could be how the plant treats it. I would do some testing. It is cheap and you can do it yourself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Is your fridge working 100% correctly? I had a friend have that happen with her milk and her fridge wasn't cooling correctly.


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

One thing not mentioned here is the importance of "stripping the teats" before you milk into the pail. In other words, wash her udder well. Then squirt a few squirts into a cup from each side to remove milk that has been sitting in there. This often solves the "goatie flavor" problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is something I found on lipase in breast milk: As you've stated, lipase is an enzyme that breaks down the fat in breastmilk (It works like a little engine, and just like an engine, additives make it run quicker & better). Enzymes can be activated by metal ions such as Magnesium, Calcium, Manganese. Most likely the problem, for people with high levels of lipase in their BM, is these metals in the tapwater you are using to wash and rinse your breastpump equipment in. Trying washing, and rinsing anything that comes into contact with BM with distilled water. Also use phosphate-free dish soap. This should greatly reduce or even eliminate the problem.

(http://breastfeedingbasics.info/lipase-and-bad-tasting-breast-milk)

Definitely get your water tested and see if that could be the issue. I don't know if it is or not, but like stated, it's fairly cheap to do it.


----------



## starlight_jjw (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks I will! But how do it? Is there a thing to buy at the store? Or do I need to call somebody?


Thank you for your time! Happy goating!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You can buy home water tests on the internet. They range from inexpensive to expensive so you have a choice. LOL Good luck and let us know what you find out


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

I have lots of iron and minerals in my water supply and my milk has always tasted fantastic. I seriously doubt if your water is an issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## starlight_jjw (Mar 9, 2014)

From what I have read, I'm more inclined to think it is a lack of minerals that is the issue. I just started giving her goat minerals, but she doesn't want to eat it. Tips?


Thank you for your time! Happy goating!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just put a small amount out at a time. You could wet her feed and put some on it.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

You can buy water test at a tropical fish store they have it for pH iron chlorine nitrates nitrites. They're really easy to use take a water sample put the drops in then go up against a color chart running about 15 dollars for each type of kit. Or a master kit that those are all of them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

considering that she says her breast milk was the same way when she was breast feeding her own children, I'm inclined to think it actually is something besides a mineral deficiency. I have a lot of minerals in my water also and don't have that issue, but never had it with any other milk either. I'm inclined to believe it has something to do with what BOTH human and animal are consuming or cleaning equipment with. There is something that is reacting with the lipase in the milk to cause the issue. I have no clue what or how or when or....etc.


----------



## starlight_jjw (Mar 9, 2014)

Good thinking. Ill try rinsing the equipment with our filtered water. And if that doesn't work, then distilled. If that works I may need to get a better he filter. Thanks! 

I also have two fridges, tried both, and freezing right away, and tested the temps of fridges and freezers. That doesn't seem to be an issue or change the outcome. 


Thank you for your time! Happy goating!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Will be interested in your solution if you find one. Is she your only milking doe, and have you had this problem with other milkers? Each doe's milk does taste different, and if you can't get her to where you like her milk then you might try a different doe.


----------



## starlight_jjw (Mar 9, 2014)

She is my very first! So I am going to make sure it isn't a user error lol


Thank you for your time! Happy goating!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, when I grew up BM was NOT breastmilk!!!:ROFL: You should have seen the visual I had.:slapfloor:
Also, I agree with the given advice. Make sure everything is clean, get it cold fast and make sure your 'fridge is at or below 40º. When I put fresh, warm milk in a Mason jar and close it tight; it seals in the 'fridge and lasts more than a week.


----------



## starlight_jjw (Mar 9, 2014)

I did it! I fixed the problem! I'm like 75% sure it was the water. I rinsed everything I used with filtered water. I also started giving her minerals, but she hasn't been taking to them. I will update when I know for sure!! Thanks everyone!!


Thank you for your time! Happy goating!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great you figured it out!


----------

